# My Betta Sketches.



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I have been saying that I sketch and draw bettas and would post a thread showing them so here it is.

Some of these are not very good at all. Most of them have the date (if all of them dont).

This one is most likely my first drawing of a HMPK:









I don't like this one for more reasons than one. But I love certain things about it as well. I'm sure you can see a few:









This is my favorite one of the HMPK's though the ventrals are VERY short:









This IS my favorite picture out of ALL the drawings:








His name is Veles from @BettaSlave. It wasn't a commission, just that I wanted to do it.

I like this one as well. It looks very cute. I do know that breeding like this is completely wrong so I hope this doesn't encourage anyone to do this:









I don't really have much to say about this one besides that this one is the first VT I drew:









I don't know if I would like to take commissions yet because I wouldn't want to add another stress because of schoolwork and breeding and then life in general. Maybe for spring break or around there. What do you guys think?

P.S.
I did do a CT sketch, but I am just a little embarrassed to say I sketched it because it is just absolutely horrible and looks to have very bad rays. I'm debating with myself if I should post it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there really nice :-D i like the one with the little bowl


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@betta lover1507: Thanks. I it was juet an idea i had to draw. Inspiration came fron thia breeders just within a bowl kind of idea.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o lol  it is nice


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

That's nice! i kinda draw bettas but i don't know if i should start a thread yet.


-BeautifulBetta14

My Bettas
Yuki (female)
Samera (female)
Senshi (Male)
Past Away
Sushi (Male)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How many drawings do you have of the bettas you have drawn?

If not then just post a picture or two of one of your best bettas drawings you have done.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> How many drawings do you have of the bettas you have drawn?
> 
> If not then just post a picture or two of one of your best bettas drawings you have done.


Well.. I have done these
`


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the first female and the secon male. Their faces look really cute.

I'm better at drawing mystical dragons than drawing bettas, but I like drawing bettas more than the dragons...if that makes sense.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> I like the first female and the secon male. Their faces look really cute.
> 
> I'm better at drawing mystical dragons than drawing bettas, but I like drawing bettas more than the dragons...if that makes sense.


Ya i think that makes sense  so do you think i should start a thread?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

BeautifulBetta14 said:


> Ya i think that makes sense  so do you think i should start a thread?


Yes You should!! I want you to, and you should continue to make new drawings as well.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

awww the female looks soo cute x3


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes You should!! I want you to, and you should continue to make new drawings as well.


 Thanks so much! i can't make up drawing so i will need them to put in there pictures of their bettas though. does it cost money to make a thread? and how do you make one? I'm excited for some reason! :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta14 (Jan 29, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes You should!! I want you to, and you should continue to make new drawings as well.


Yeah!!! i did it!! i made a thread!!!! ok it is called
Want Me To Draw Your Betta it is in the art section!


----------

